# Finally Gottem!!!



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay I am new to floundering for some reason and I love it. I know its only 2 fish but I have been going quite often here lately with no luck, I have managed a couple of small ones, but mainly mullet and crabs. I had a shot at another 5 pounder but he escaped my attempt with the ole prongs of fury. these measured 22 and 21. Thanks for all the floundering posts that I have been reading and trying to learn this new technique :notworthy:. My boat is wondering where the daylight went :001_huh: ? I have finally started seeing some flounder fisherman out in some of the places I am going so I feel allot more confident that I am doing something right lol.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nice job!!! Im a little jealous but nice fish. *


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats - hope my day is coming soon.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

When you master your skill I will be glad to taste test them for ya!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like yu got it figured out

Good Job


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Su-weet!!!
Nice flatties.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

heck yea!! keep at it, it only gets better!!!!!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure it wasn't a fluke///no pun intended. Very nice fish and the best months are upon us. After this cold front lookout. Good Job


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Last night was my first night I had any luck too. I finally brought home three with two being over 20 inches. I'm glad I got them, my wife was starting to look at me real funny coming home at 6am and not even smelling like a fish. I must say that I'm hooked now. You folks need to watch out. I'm gonna trade my Lowe Bass boat out at some point for a good floundering rig and I'll get serious then. Thanks to all of you that has given me advice so I could at least look like I know what I'm doing. I'll be in touch I'm sure later on for more due to the fact that I've only got a career limit right now of four.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Practice makes perfect guys. The more you go the more you learn.


----------

